# quick help - deans bars 2.0 ?



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

i bought for a good price a 100 pack for deans bars, and realized a bit late they are the 2.0 probars... 

before i open the pack, will these work on the ib4200's?

i noticed the probar 2.0's are a bit 'raised' on one side slightly.. (good for old school 3300's...

the store doesnt offer returns, only store credit =(


----------



## HappyGene (Jan 1, 1970)

Hi Mits,

If you set a Trinity cell-separater (or two, eye-ball it) washer under the positive end (in the down position) to raise the bottoms a tad on the top where you're soldering, they'll work fine. That puts the bar-end with the greatest bend on the "lowered" positive button when soldering.

If you use a full battery jig, strips of cardboard saltine cracker box placed through the slots where the positive buttons will set raises them up enough, too. Just move them to the alternate slots when you flip over the battery to solder up the other side.

If you glue up your cells before soldering, just place the spacers under the alternating cells against whatever "wall" to which you settle them. I place my cells in a Losi battery box and jiggle them against the right-angled area to align them. Then glue them up while they're in that position.

It makes for a tight fitting pack, though, with the off-set bars.

 Gene


----------



## reggie's dad (Sep 14, 2006)

RCMits said:


> i bought for a good price a 100 pack for deans bars, and realized a bit late they are the 2.0 probars...
> 
> before i open the pack, will these work on the ib4200's?
> 
> ...


Put the fat side in a vice and compress them till u get them where u want them.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

reggie's dad said:


> Put the fat side in a vice and compress them till u get them where u want them.


Yes - I have made a die that I use in a vise to re-form the ends of very battery bar I use nowadays to reduce the height of the bend and still keep the ends flat with each other.


----------



## HappyGene (Jan 1, 1970)

Ta,

Would you post details on the die?

Thanks,
 Gene


----------



## reggie's dad (Sep 14, 2006)

ta_man said:


> Yes - I have made a die that I use in a vise to re-form the ends of very battery bar I use nowadays to reduce the height of the bend and still keep the ends flat with each other.


Under the plating most of these bars are copper and fairly soft, a med vice is all it takes to reshape these bars(not to say your die isn't a better idea.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

reggie's dad said:


> Under the plating most of these bars are copper and fairly soft, a med vice is all it takes to reshape these bars(not to say your die isn't a better idea.


The die is used in a vice so that there is still some offset to the ends and both ends are on the same plane so they are flat against the battery terminals. I'll get some pics up as soon as I can find them on my messy workbench, but they are real simple. Basically 4 pices of roofing copper I got from a hardware store soldered together to make the two halves of the die.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

interesting.. i just went and got some orion bones.. too lazy to straighten tonight


----------



## me21 (Nov 7, 2003)

I have used the Deans 2.0's on the New 4200's they worked fine...


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

they seem to be a bit more bendy w/o flattening them out. doesnt sit well no matter how tight a pack i make to sit inside a b4/t4.

of course pan and flat graphite chassis' dont matter...


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Finally some pics of the die I use to flatten battery bars...

This shows the die in use in a vise:










This serves two puroses: 1) it reduces the offset of the end of the battery bar, and 2) it assures that the battery bar end is perfectly parallel to the middle. When both ends are parallel to the middle, the bar will sit perfectly flat on the battery terminals.

Here is a pic with the vise jaws open:










and last but not least, a pic of the die halves sitting on a piece of paper:










You can see that each half is made up of two pieces of copper sheet soldered together and arranged so there is an offset (or jog) when they are placed opposite each other in the vise.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

nice... uhm... 5$, and ill send you all my bars ;-)
just kidding.

;-) heh


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

RCMits said:


> nice... uhm... 5$, and ill send you all my bars ;-)
> just kidding.
> 
> ;-) heh


Hey, no joke - I use this to recycle old battery bars. Straightens them right up! But I have plenty right now.


----------



## HappyGene (Jan 1, 1970)

Hey, thanks for the pics. That's a very neat idea. I had my mind set on two solid, machined pieces, but your's accomplish the same thing.

 Gene


----------

